

Free Syrian Army uses an iPad to fire a homemade mortar [pic] - lukashed
http://blogs.reuters.com/fullfocus/2013/09/16/editors-choice-20/#a=1

======
JoeAltmaier
....or a plumb bob and a protractor would work too I guess?

